# Photo Challenge Rejects!



## Erin99

Since the old thread got deleted, here's a new one! Use this space to upload any and all photos that didn't make the grade for the photo challenge.

Here are my entries for this month:

















And some water droplets on velvet, which came out better than I'd expected given that they're less than 1cm each:


----------



## BookStop

That first water droplet is pretty cool - looks like mercury.
Second one blows my mind - totally looks like view of alien civilization through window bubbl e of spacecraft. Here come the Men in Black.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Yeah that second one is awesome! Looks like a glass pebble.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Last night I was experimenting with pictures for the current competition.

And I took pictures of...


...an apple and a small bunch of grapes.


Fortunately I wasn't taken by any of the resulting pictures and changed to something else (i.e beads)


----------



## BookStop

These are the semi-attractive rejects - I have tons more photos that are just rubbish.


----------



## Culhwch

I was considering using this one for Simple...






...but I thought it was unfair to unleash Toby on the challenge two months running. 

This was another also-ran, but as it was taken in September, I just didn't feel right using it:


----------



## Talysia

Ok, this is one that I almost used as my first entry, although I thought the different colour aspect was a bit too complicated for a theme like simplicity.  It was taken at the same time as the other feather picture, in the same room, only from a different angle, and somehow it ended up looking completely different!






There are some cracking photos here, though. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I really like that though Talysia .


----------



## Wybren

here are some of my rejects


----------



## Talysia

Thanks, HJ.

Wybren, those are lovely.  I really love the first one - white clouds in a deep blue sky.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Wybren

Thanks Talysia, I think your feather reject is beautiful, I love the softness of it. I also really dig Leish's water on the velvet, they came out really well!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Wow, we've got a talented bunch of photographers here when the rejects looks this good!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Why, thanks Lady, I did just get a haircut...


----------



## Precision Grace

Can we vote for rejects too? There are some crackers here!


----------



## sloweye

I'm starting to regret entering the glass shot for simple, the more i look at this the more i like it.


----------



## Wybren

That is a really big pinecone sloweye 

this is another of my rejects


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Here is one of mine....


----------



## Erin99

Here's this month's rejects:
















And this one went wrong, because of the bus going past:


----------



## Erin99




----------



## sloweye

some nice shots loopy.
Some more of my London shots.


----------



## BookStop

Sometimes I'm so tempted to enter old photos in the challenges, but it's not really fun if I don't go out and try to capture new ones. Here are a couple I came very close to entering this month as they are better than anything I was able to take anew.


----------



## Wybren

This is one of my rejects from this month, the bedroom door was open so the windows reflected back alittle, otherwise this would have been my pic


----------



## BookStop

We recently had a snow day and I tried to capture something good for the dec challenge Here are the rejects. 

I really like the first one even though it's so simple. The trees look blurry, but it was really snowing at the time. If you look closely you can see flakes. The berry bush was overexposed so I used the emboss edit tool and brought up the contrast. Looks kind of neat.


----------



## sloweye

another one for the reject bin


----------



## BookStop

Capturing is george at Christmas is hard work.


----------



## Erin99

I wanted to get a beautiful tree all backlit for my December shot, but the only ones I shot were grab shots from the car window as I was going up the M6. I think bare trees symbolise the cold, wintery month of December very well.


----------



## BookStop

Those are gorgeous, Leisha.

got pic of daughter jumping, but looks eerie - Cal coming in for landing, love his hiar in this shot


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Lady of Winterfell said:


> Wow, we've got a talented bunch of photographers here when the rejects looks this good!


 

I agree! There's a lot of talented photoraphers and beautiful pictures. Leisha, you should sell your scenery shots to Microsoft, they'd make great Desktop wallpaper; you'd make a fortune.

Talysia, I think your feather shot is cool too. It looks so chilled and mellow.


----------



## Precision Grace

Here are some more of this month's rejects:


----------



## sloweye

A couple from this months



(Click)


----------



## BookStop

Silhouettes from this month - I think I need a colorful backdrop to capture against.


----------



## BookStop

more from the reject pile


----------



## Lioness

Wish I had taken this one when portraits was on:


----------



## BookStop

that is a good portrait


----------



## Erin99

A silhouette reject:


----------



## BookStop

Wow - that's your reject?


----------



## BookStop

Just posted my last pic for April, but one of these nearly got its spot.


----------



## Culhwch

A couple of also-rans for this month...


----------



## Lioness

I love the colours and the clarity in that second one.


----------



## UltraCulture

My reject for April.


----------



## Rodders

Looking at these photos, i can't see what's wrong with them. On what basis do you reject a photo?


----------



## HoopyFrood

Only two photos per month are allowed for the challenge, so you have to be quite objective about which photos you want to post. Yes, these are some very good photos, but generally the ones that are posted in the other thread are the better ones. You usually just get a 'feel' for what looks better, be it through subject, appearance, composition, etc...

'Course, there's always the eenie, meeny, miny moe method...


----------



## Erin99

Wow, Cul, I don't know if that wheel one is better than the other one.... I LOVE it! Tough job you had deciding which one to pick.

As for me, sometimes it's hard to pick a shot to use for the challenge, but only because I take so many if I go out to the Lakes (assuming I can use one of those in the challenge). If I don't have a lot of time to upload a shot, though, it makes the job easier because I won't have taken as many photos in the timescale I have left before the challenge closes.


And... since I didn't make the deadline this month, here's what I would've had to pick from (which were the shots I wanted to upload for the challenge):


----------



## Erin99

And the last two:


----------



## HoopyFrood

...whoa.


----------



## Culhwch

Haha, Hoops took the words right out of my mouth. I particularly like that first one, Leish. The mono fetishist in me wonders what it would look like sans colour. (Which also explains why I went the black and white route for this month's entry...)


----------



## Erin99

LOL! Thanks you two. I haven't had much time in the Lakes this month, so those were from one outing (and mostly grab shots, too, such as the reflective lake).


----------



## Culhwch

Sigh. I wish I had that kind of subject just laying around...


----------



## HoopyFrood

A few rejects from this month.


----------



## Culhwch

Love those black and whites, Hoops.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

Here was the last picture I considered for this months competition. Although it's not a good picture of the bird, the shadow was the best image of it.






I think his name was Archie, here's a better look at him;


----------



## HoopyFrood

Cul, you are a black and white fiend!


----------



## Culhwch

I know, it's a sickness. I need rehab.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Embrace the colour, Cul!

Mind you, I feel your pain...I'm a complete macro addict. Perhaps there's a nice big Photographers' Rehab somewhere...


----------



## Erin99

K, here comes my massive reject pile for this month, and I've *HATED*(!) having to pick an image this time. There's just something appealing about coin piles........


----------



## Erin99

And the last few........ Ahem.......


----------



## Erin99

Oops... apparently I have one more post to make. Sorry.


----------



## Culhwch

Just a few rejects there, hey Leish? I like the very first one the most. Something about that bronzed lion poking out from all the silver...


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Erin99

Thanks, Cul! That picture is the one I *really* wanted to upload to the proper thread, although the other coin picture won out. But two of you prefer _this_ one...!

I'm really liking Seph's entries this month, though.......... the globe is my favourite so far.


----------



## Tillane

Some really lovely pics there, Leish.  This would have got my vote - for the dragon alone!


----------



## Deathpool

That looks great!


----------



## Culhwch

A couple of rejects for this month...


----------



## Erin99

For once, I shall put in my rejects _before_ my final entries, cos I'm stuck as to which of three images to use.....

So here's my rejects:


----------



## Erin99

K, I have decided. Here's the final reject.


----------



## Wybren

Oh I like those Leish! I love the castle one, it is spectacular!


----------



## Erin99

Thanks! It's near Stonehaven, called Dunnottar Castle: Dunnottar Castle

The water was *magical* that day.... so turquoise and vivid... before the storm came over and we had to shelter our cameras down our tops (Seph and I and my dad).


----------



## Wybren

OOHHH I had to do that yesterday (put my camera down my top) Was taking photos for that motel again as they've done so much, and they are finally up on the site too!!


----------



## Lioness

I love how you can see the streaks of rain coming down from the cloud in the background...

I have 3 rejects this month:


----------



## Erin99

*logs back on to say "Post the link, Wy!"

I'll check this thread again tomorrow, to see the photos.

*logs off*


Wait! Wow, I love the top picture, Lioness! Swirly and beautiful. And a cat, yay! I love cats!


----------



## Lioness

Thanks Leish ^_^


----------



## Wybren

Novena Palms Motel - Wotif.com

they are only small pictures but they are much better than the last lot IMHO (if you click on them they come up as a bigger size)


----------



## Culhwch

Leisha said:


> K, I have decided. Here's the final reject.


 
I'm not sure you'll want to hear this, but I wish you'd posted this one in the comp thread...


----------



## Culhwch

My best attempt at making a pansy photographically interesting...


----------



## Erin99

Wy, those _are_ much better! The light is not so harsh this time, and you've picked different angles from last time. 

Cul: LOL! Really, I don't mind. I don't enter pictures that will make _others_ happy; I choose them for myself. And I won't be here during the voting this month anyway, so I will feel bad for not taking part in picking a winner, which is why I debated entering the challenge this time...

But I shall be back from France to see the start of next month's challenge! I love seeing what people pick - it's almost as fun as taking part.


----------



## Wybren

Also helps that I have a better camera and they have improved the place 1000%. The lighting difference is because it was overcast and spitting the otherday as opposed to last time which was full sun. I couldnt do the pool last time because it was being repaired and the reception was getting built and the front view had really really bad signage and looked bad, so those were photos I wouldnt take last time. (the little blue car is my new one btw)


----------



## Erin99

Hello, Wy!!! 

I was just about to log off, then I see your name in this thread! Good morning, Antipodean.

It _is_ a good camera! I won't be able to take mine to France, though! Noooo! I'm having to borrow dad's, cos of the weight restrictions of my luggage (we booked a cheap flight, so I'm only allowed one tiny case and no hand luggage, which has to be put above my head in the plane). I hope I can work his camera. I've only done a few things with it, liek show him the settings and stuff.


----------



## Lioness

Hang it around your neck and say it's part of your clothing?


----------



## Wybren

Bugger, damn airline weight restrictions  and its not like they are big cameras either, they are very light compared to other slrs.


----------



## Overread

hanging camera gear round your neck apparently does work - at least acording to many photoraphers I have spoken too - and provided your not hanging a DSLR with a massive telephoto lens and my alien head flash on top   

*the above is provided with 100% lack of garantee*


----------



## Culhwch

I was torn for my second entry between the one I used, and this one:







A few other rejects...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

They're unreal, Cul.


----------



## UltraCulture

More green than blue.


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Overread

!!!!!! scary first shot there Leisha!
looks like your moving from landscapes to portraits!"


----------



## Erin99

Ooh, how right you be! Actually, I've purchased a soft focus filter so I can start trying portrature. No idea who'll sit still long enough for me to photograph them, though.........

But that first shot is a hologram. I got a day out in The Puzzling Place recently, and there was a whole room of holograms! I LOVE holograms and puzzles!!!


----------



## Overread

still scary! (and I dare not enter the challenge thread - for I have heard of blue evil clowns!


----------



## Erin99

Blimey. Everyone seems to hate clowns. Was I better off sticking to landscapes? 

Clowns aren't so bad. Lame and humourless, if anything, but not evil.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Something about those painted faces. Weird.


And the many horror films that include evil clowns, of course. 

It's probably that uncanny valley thing again. Human-like, but all made up like some of toy or doll...


----------



## Wybren

When I saw the clown I thought of Pennywise.


----------



## Talysia

Two of my rejected entries:











I wasn't too sure about the second one; the shade of blue paint didn't come out quite right.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I don't mean to rave but seriously Talysia both those photos are really excellent.


----------



## Talysia

Thanks, HJ!   I think the Grape Hyacinth one is my favourite. I think I was lucky this month - I had a lot of ideas for this topic.


----------



## chrispenycate

Well, it's not exactly a reject, as I didn't manage to find any blue in time. More a belated attempt.


----------



## BookStop

Jenna relaxing in the forest.





Village tower.





It's the Great Pumpkin, Jenna.






Can't have Autumn without rain.


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Erin99

Grrr! Apologies to any who saw the same shot repeated... Photobucket's not copying my links when I click on it, so I'd pasted the same one over and over without realising. Eek!


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Overread

*blinks* rejects?? ?? you sure 
someone had some nice landscapy light


----------



## Wybren

BookStop, I love that one with Jenna in the forest, she reminds me of my old dog Bop.

Seph, that top one really good, the colours are really vivid and autumny.


----------



## Erin99

LOL! No, the dy was horrendous. It rained and was misty, and the sun only came out for a minute. But the place was so beautiful that it looks nice in all weather.

Grrr! My English is trrible tonight! Hope I'm making sense. I think I'll stop editing my posts. I am beyond tired. Feel nlike I could sleep in for weeks! Will be off to bed in a mo, I suspect. Loooooong day...


----------



## Wybren

Loopy I love that top one, with the stream and the trees, it looks very peaceful, like a place you could just sit and be not disturbed for hours.


----------



## Overread

erm wait wrong page 

nothing was here - I promise!


----------



## Erin99

No, I like it, OR. Surely you mean to post it in the challenge thread, though? Or am I too sleepy to realise where you meant to post it? :embarrassed:


----------



## Sephiroth

Thanks, Wy.  That's the one I almost posted instead of my second challenge entry.  But I didn't want to post two with the same colour scheme, so I went for the yellowy one instead.


----------



## Overread

^^ that is a loopy cat there 
seeing things


----------



## Erin99

Heh. Looks like your arrows are pointing upwards to Seph. That's not a Loopy Cat, OR, that's a Sephiroth. You *are* seeing things. 


_This_ might be one, though.


\0/


Glad to see I _wasn't_ wrontg, too.


----------



## Erin99

Rejected _threes_:






(My favourite one - a room in a room in a room.)





















It's so hard to tell if the shots look okay, cos this screen I've got over my laptop screen, for my eye pain, is terrible.


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Erin99

Aaaand this month's rejects:













Snow:


----------



## Erin99




----------



## Overread

Now there is an invetive idea - the bugs around a lamp! I wondered what it was at first - great idea!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Great ideo with the bugs Leish!

And that sunflower shot is amazing!


----------



## BookStop

I almost posted this for the juxtaposition photo. It's just so pretty with the tree and the snow gently falling dowon covering the layer of waste underneath. Yep, waste consisting of nothing too gross, mostly tires, but also a hood (bonnet), a tractor seat, and cement blocks.


----------



## Erin99

Thanks, you two. Took a few shots to get those ones on a slow shutter speed and upped exposure. But it was of Scottish snow, not bugs!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wow! What animal is THAT?!


----------



## Overread

!!!!!! How - I mean how did you get a cat to cooperate with those shots!!?!?!


----------



## chrispenycate

Not really rejects as such, but Bookstop wanted to see more of her.

From outside the Giger museum (Gruyere). They didn't allow photos inside, Which I suppose is reasonable.


----------



## BookStop

Most excellent beauty!


----------



## chrispenycate

For a mole, every day is Earth Day.

There was no way I could get it juxtaposed against a mountain, though.


----------



## Mouse

I like the fungi ones!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Few rejects from this month:


----------



## StormFeather

_Now_ I get it!  I actually thought that this was a beautifully blown-glass lamp!
Fab shots Hoopy


----------



## Erin99

I really love your entry this month, Hoopy. Great idea.

---------------------------

And here's mine:





















And a different angle on the theme; nice lighting:


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## Mouse




----------



## Erin99

I swear I took this before I saw Hoopy's stairs! Possibly _before_ she posted, IIRC. 






I really wanted to lie on the stairs and put my arm over the second-top step, so it'd look like I was hugging the pillar.... But I didn't have my tripod on me that day, so I couldn't set up a timed shot.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

That house doesn't look structurally sound!


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Erin99

Here are ones I _really_ wanted to post but figured were too similar to Seph's:





















My fav, cos it shows the immense size of the field:


----------



## Erin99

And some alternates to my entry:











And a final rejected image, since everyone seemed to do statues:






And one I didn't like:


----------



## Culhwch

Nice photos, Leish. Liking the one of the statue - dare I say it, but that sky might look very dramatic in black and white...?

I'm thinking after this month we should adopt the rule that has evolved in the writing challenge, and not post our 'rejects' until after the close of voting. What does everyone think?


----------



## The Ace

Exactly, Cul, with a red filter.


----------



## Vertigo

Culhwch said:


> I'm thinking after this month we should adopt the rule that has evolved in the writing challenge, and not post our 'rejects' until after the close of voting. What does everyone think?


 
I think that probably makes a lot of sense Cul. Also we don't really have a thread like the discussion thread in the writing challenge. I think it might be interesting to have a bit of discussion/critique of the photos. I feel helpful comments, like your suggestion about going monochrome (if, I gather, a little predictable from you**), would be interesting and we can always learn from other peoples observations and reactions to our images.

**you may start noticing that I might just be even more of a monochrome enthusiast than yourself . It is only recently that I have been dragged kicking and screaming out of my pure mono chemical lab into the world of digital photography. Still got all the kit and just can't bring myself to get rid of it!


----------



## Erin99

Wow! This thread hasn't been used in a while. I shall dust it off and bring it back to life. 





















(Most of these were more associated with "Scotland" rather than "Dundee", so I rejected them, although I would have happily used them had I not got Dundee pictures.)


----------



## Foxbat

What bridge is that Leisha? I love the fogbank around it

Edit: Oops! Should have checked your challenge submission first. I'm presuming it's the Tay Bridge.


----------



## Wybren

Loopy Kit I love your rejects!


----------



## Erin99

Hello, Wy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just had my folks up for a week, so we went out around Scotland with them! (I will reply to your mail today now I have time, don't worry.)


Foxbat, yes, that's the road bridge. I couldn't get a nice one of the rail bridge, except a misty grab shot from the car window as we drove up the road bridge. When the mist comes up the estuary, it's sooo magical. 

LOL! Just had to edit my post! I'd written "as we drove up the rail bridge".


----------



## Wybren

Hello!! And yay! Bet you have heaps of cool photos too


----------



## Erin99

Heh, YES! Tons! And poor Seph took over 1400!!!


----------



## Wybren

WOW! That's going to take a while to go through! Are you still using your e510? I've been thinking of upgrading when I can afford to.


----------



## Erin99

Yep, still the same camera. My dad just asked me the same thing, actually, and I told him I was still very happy with it. I don't get to take a lot of pics these days anyway, so I'm fine with what I have. That's not to say I wasn't drooling over some of the features on my dad's Sony DSLR, though. Auto pano in-camera, mad-high res, etc. Wow!

What would you upgrade to? I have *no* knowledge of the latest cameras, since I've been so out of the loop.







Edit: I have to go for a rest now, but I'll be back later. I keep wanting to stay here and reply to everything! No, Leish. Bad Leish!

Adios!


----------



## Wybren

My friend has a Canon 60d and I am really impressed with the photos she takes with it, so I would probably go with that or the next generation. Canon seem to have way better support for their models too. I looked into getting more lenses for the Olympus but it is just too expensive and too much of a hassle over here to get.


----------



## Erin99

Hmm. Looks like I'll have to reply to your email tomorrow. I've had a stonking headache all afternoon since I've been resting. Shows I need to take it easy more since my busy week. Ah well! Can't complain. I even got to make some posts here earlier. 

So blimey. A Canon, eh? Those are definitely easier to buy lenses for (and cheaper, although the non-Olympus lenses are cheap enough). I can't say I've had to worry over the price of accessories for my Olympus, cos I don't buy any. I've enough with my two lenses that came with the camera all those years ago, and the macro one that Seph and his family bought me three or so years ago. 

Have a look at Sony, too. There's some great features on them, and they bought out Minolta a long while back, which was a company I liked (and Sony didn't do a bad job with the cameras either). I don't know what lenses or prices they are, though.


----------



## Mouse

I use a Sony ^ it's very good.

Struggling for a second photo but it won't be any of these:

















All this is local, just from out walking the dog. Somerset's lovely but I'm trying to get a photo that's a bit more exciting than 'Field.'


----------



## Erin99

Blimey, it's so... green. 

Beautiful! I love rolling hillscapes. And you can always take nice shots of rolling hillscapes if you find something interesting for the foreground. A nice tree and the right lighting works wonders.  Or a sign from the right angle. Or a lane, positioned _just so_...


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, that's what I'm looking for. Something more interesting. All these were taken with my mobile phone so they're not fantastic quality either. I really want to get the view from Ham Hill - went there today but it was raining so the view was rubbish. I'm off to Cornwall next week, so might see what I can get there. I may have to settle for West Country rather than just Somerset. But we'll see!


----------



## Erin99

Cornwall! I went there all the time as a kid (and Devon) - what a stunning place! I look forward to seeing your pics. Your dog one is already in my favs for this month.


----------



## Mouse

I think that was everyone's (from the UK) childhood holiday!  I'm lucky that I live so close. This is the second time this year to Kernow for me. 

And thank you! Your photos are always stunning. I've just looked back through this whole thread and wow. Your 'rejects' are beautiful. 

Gonna reject this'n too:





It's the Quantocks. Again, just dog walking. Nice wild ponies, but crappy camera phone again.


----------



## Erin99

Thanks. It's all in the camera, really. 

As for the shot - wow! You can see for miles!  And horses!!! I go NUTS for horses! What girl _didn't _dream of owning a horse, though? Alas, I've grown up to realise I'm just too clumsy for a horse. I can't even walk without tripping or walk through the flat without bruising myself on the doors and doorframes. Today I hit the microwave, the doorframe, and the door, and managed to make myself bleed. Hit the bruise I got the other day, too, which must be a rare probability. 

Blimey! I do waffle. I've missed waffling in this place.

Anyway, you know, Seph has never been to Cornwall or Devon. His childhood must have been lacking.


----------



## HoopyFrood

We went sideways for holidays. Yarmouth in East Anglia or Barmouth in Wales. I didn't come to Devon until University (in fact even when I moved here I didn't know I was here, I thought Exeter was under London!)


----------



## Mouse

I like horses too! Lots of my friends don't like them and I don't know why.  I used to go horse riding when I was younger and yep, always wanted my own horse. Never got it though.

Seph's missing out!  Though, I've never been to Scotland.  (Need to fix that though! Scotland and Ireland are on my list).

Hoops, hang your head in shame!!


----------



## Erin99

Hoopy, hi!!! Yes, hang your head, missy! Poor Exeter. 

I think I visited most places in the south-west, though once I even went to London and Kent. I love Clovelly with a passion, and I have fond memories of Bude and buying mint rock... Oh! And Torbay - Torquay, Brixom, and Paignton! Somewhere down south was where I first ate sand, too. I _do not_ recommend that. Oh! And I met a miscreant donkey there, too! The owner let the donkeys ride in a loop by themselves, and my donkey decided to run off... with me grinning like an idiot on its back! I kinda hoped I could run off into the sunset with it.

I miss the south coast. One day I'll get back there. So many lovely tat shops. And bags of shells! And dried, coloured starfish! Oh, I miss them all...


----------



## Mouse

I'm staying near Bude and hoping to visit Clovelly.  (I love the story of Crazy Kate).


----------



## HoopyFrood

Bude's nice! Some friends of ours went there to pull fake seals out the sea (some kind of course) and we went along for the trip. It snowed really heavily, it was great.

Heh, well I know where I am now. I'd just never really known Southern places before then!


----------



## Mouse

To be fair, I don't know anywhere north of Bristol.


----------



## Erin99

Hmmm. No idea what Crazy Kate is. I typed "Crazy Kate Bude" into Google and it gave me hits about Kate Winslet and Kate Middleton, nude. 

Fake seals, huh? That's... not what I could have predicted you were going to say, Hoops.  I love seals. Weird little island-shaped mounds in the sea as their heads pop up out the water near the shore. Seen some off the coast up here...


Eep! Look at the time. I'm supposed to have switched my PC off for the night. Sigh. Well, it was nice talking to you both! Hope you have good nights. I'm off to read more of Branderson's _Warbreaker_, which is very cool and interesting.


----------



## Mouse

G'night, Leish.



Leisha said:


> Hmmm. No idea what Crazy Kate is. I typed "Crazy Kate Bude" into Google and it gave me hits about Kate Winslet and Kate Middleton, nude.



Crazy Kate _Clovelly_. Heritage Explorer - Result Detail


----------



## Erin99

Wow! No, I'd not heard that tale. Blimey, the cottage even looks creepy! The poor woman, though, watching her husband die and being driven mad!!!

I wonder if it's real. We have a cottage just up the road that's left boarded up and graffiti-ed, and apparently it was the site of a murder. A man escaped an asylum and sneaked into the house to hold a woman hostage. Her husband came home, struggled with the man, and somehow the couple got shot. 

Every time I pass the house, I think of what they must have felt...


And so I'm on topic... Here's another I rejected this month. It was a very difficult place to shoot, with the dismal sky and the bright parts poking through. I rejected it because the sky is overblown and the scene is more "Scotland" than "Dundee":


----------



## Wybren

Uh WOW! That is beautiful!


----------



## Hilarious Joke

I agree with Wy!

What is that path?


----------



## Erin99

Thanks. The path is actually a riverbed, but we've had a hot summer for a change, so the rivers mostly gone. Theplace is called Killiecrankie. Very beautiful in all seasons, especially autumn.



Sorry my posts's a bit lifeless. Having a satruggle atm, as I wrote in my thread in the Lounge. Just had even worse news this morning, just when I thought things were maybe improving.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Haven't logged on in a while - hope things have gotten better since that post Leisha!


----------



## Erin99

Mrrrrph. I'm just about to update the thread on my aunt. It's not positive news.

But thanks for the well wishes. Always appreciated! I hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Cheatham Grove was one of several redwood groves filmed as backdrops for the battle of Endor.

_Starwars_ Fans may remember this particular fallen log featured in a certain speeder-bike chase scene.


----------



## hopewrites

ah.





the explosions.


----------



## Alex The G and T

It was so.... quiet... when I was there last week.


----------



## hopewrites

Do you know how tempted I am to drive my soon to die van down? I bet I could get it to die on me just about the time you would have to come rescue me and take me in. 

You like stray kats dont you?


----------



## Mouse

At the same wood where my door pic was taken. They've put more doors up out there! Wish I'd used one of these instead. Taken today.


----------



## hopewrites

what's that fairy made of? soapstone? something more eatable?
she's adorable.


----------



## Mouse

I have no idea! She's only just appeared there. I'd say plastic, but she must be quite heavy as she's not blown off the stump.


----------



## hopewrites

I debated for ages about using this one rather than the view from the front porch.


----------



## Erin99

This month's reject, a 30-second exposure at f22:






Plenty more rejects, but I can't be bothered to sort through them to resize.


----------



## Mouse

Didn't really take this for the challenge, I just wondered what it'd look like with a short exposure (fast shutter speed) instead of a long one:




And this'n is a reject because Beau is obsessed with water and had to stick his head in the shot:


----------



## Juliana

I love the Beau photo bomb. Priceless!


----------



## Mouse

Ha, thanks! He loves any water like that, keeps trying to bite it.


----------



## hopewrites

I think he gives more life to the water in the photo.


----------



## Mouse

If I could've fast shutter speed photographed him, so he wasn't blurred, and slow shutter speeded the water it would've been cool.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Sally was not impressed;Pickles couldn't care less.


----------

